# endler Guppy sex ratio?



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I was looking at my fry I bought and it appears to me that they are all male which saddens me because I was looking to breed. The same thing happened to my friend when she bought fry from the same store, they just don't have females. Anyways, I know there should be at least a 1:2 ratio but does that still apply if they are all males?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i have female endlers and guppies if you want to buy some! but if there all males then they will be fine. its just with females you dont want the males to bug the females to much!


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

How much do you charge for shipping and per a fish? How do you package to insure survival/ do you have a guarantee ? Also how do you do money transfers, we don't have a pay pal at my house.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also how will I know for sure the fry are endlers? I almost want to say they might be a guppy, endler cross (which I heard are infertile). I thought they were endlers at the store because they have two black dots on each side and random splashes of color but I cant be sure because they were simple labeled as feeder fry


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i will PM you! and you will have to wait till they grow up!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Pet store endlers are almost always hybrids, unless they are clearly labeled as pure N-class endlers. The hybrids are fertile and some people prefer them. Tiger endlers, for example, are a very popular hybrid endler. It would also be very difficult to tell female endler's livebearer fry from female guppy fry, since they are both colorless.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

The reason i think their all male is because i see gonopodium on all of them. Theres one very very tiny fry that was accidentally scooped up at the pet store and that one is colorless and has not yet developed sexually.


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also i was trying to ask how i know their endlers and not guppies, i was guessing based on coloration and i really dont know cause as i explained they werent a marked fish they were just feeder fish


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

yeah you really need to wai and see there coloring when they get a little bigger and check PM


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sorry this was the best photo I could get. Any thoughts on if its endler or a guppy?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

hes an endler not a guppy


----------



## fishcrazy99 (Feb 14, 2015)

Okay good  Theres two with cobra guppy like tails, i assume their endlers too. is there anyway to tell if its a cross


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like a wild guppy imo, compare it to the photos on this page: http://feederguppies.com/howto.html

Pure endlers come in a bunch of varieties but they all look pretty similar to this:


----------

